# BF2 Patch 1.50 (Beta) will be released today or tomorrow



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

According to Bazajaytee, Associate Producer on Battlefield 2 and 2142; a post was left by him that a decision would be made if Patch 1.50 (beta) would be released today or tomorrow (take note of the post time as that is their time).  If anyone has been following the development of BF 2 1.50 patch it's been a year in the making.  Although it's not entirely clear as to it's change log what has been said is the following:


> ============
> Update v1.50
> ============
> FEATURES
> ...


*-Widescreen support CONFIRMED
-Falcon addition CONFIRMED
-disc checker removed*
There will be ranked beta servers to test the new patch.  A feedback forum has not yet been revealed however one is expected.  The location of where to download this patch will be provided when they are ready to release it.  The patch is expected to be over 1Gig.  You can follow up to date information about the release of the patch (beta) on twitter.  Below are few links were the contents of the patch were discussed. 

patch information
patch information


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 21, 2009)

A beta _patch_? BF2 is already beta enough. New map? Lemme guess, another jet whore map or a Karkand clone.

Nonetheless, I will be downloading.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

Correct, they are suppose to add more content like widescreen support for example.  In any case the final build shouldn't be the same as the beta.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm game! I haven't played BF2 for a year.


----------



## malware (Apr 21, 2009)

Can't wait, hope it's true this time. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

NP,
According to twitter they plan on releasing it today.  If so you should be able to find it here.  I hope it's true


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok folks it's out.  Hopefully other downloading locations will have it as well
source


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2009)

My fingers are crossed.  I'm hoping all works well with 2142 and Vista 64bit.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

Is the current link downloading too slow?  Then use this torrent.


----------



## Logos (Apr 21, 2009)

hey that's very good news, as I reinstalled BF2 just a few days ago


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 21, 2009)

WICKED!

I've been playing BF2 recently and I freaking love it!

Can't wait for BF3!


----------



## Logos (Apr 21, 2009)

torrent is too slow and for some reasons it brings my whole internet connection to a crawl. I'll just wait till the patch is available from EA or Gamers hell...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

Huh?  I see over 500 on the torrent.  Do you have it setup right?


----------



## Logos (Apr 21, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Huh?  I see over 500 on the torrent.  Do you have it setup right?



look I have no idea as I rarely use torrents except to download Linux ISOs. So in Windows, I just let the "FreeDownloadManager" torrent interface do that, and it normally does that well. This said, there certainly is better software to download torrents in Windows; I don't have them 'cause I don't really need them 

edit: I just tried restarting it, both downloads and uploads at about 100 KB/s...and again the browsing in Firefox becomes extremely slow. Stopped the torrent again, and browsing is back to normal...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

Feedback forum


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

They updated BF2? No widescreen support still? Ugh nvm..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow a Patch that is Beta and is being released after how many years?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They updated BF2? No widescreen support still? Ugh nvm..


widescreen support confirmed (By me)


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

Really? They got off their lazy butts and fixed the game for reals? Too bad the l4d update is due out soon or I would be all over this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Really? They got off their lazy butts and fixed the game for reals? Too bad the l4d update is due out soon or I would be all over this.



Check the screen shots in my previous post.


----------



## hat (Apr 21, 2009)

yes! widescreen support! finally!
anyone have any idea on when the WHQL (for lack of a better term lol) patch comes out?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a beta patch as all of the added features/functionality are not supported yet.  A final version of this patch will announced later.  As it stand right now, a 1Gig patch is unprecedented and should fix a lot.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

Man, I am about to buy this game.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 21, 2009)

This is my lucky day


----------



## Logos (Apr 21, 2009)

download is really fast from fileplay.net ...just the waiting time, but once you're in it's a rocket


----------



## Polarman (Apr 21, 2009)

Will this be an Official patch or a Community based unofficial patch.

Eitherway, i know some people that will be happy.


----------



## Logos (Apr 21, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Will this be an Official patch or a Community based unofficial patch.
> 
> Eitherway, i know some people that will be happy.



no that's an official patch


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 21, 2009)

Did they ruin the game again with this patch? last time they had a big patch they made the grenade launcher in the assault class shoot M80's/firecrackers.....:shadedshu

The grenade launcher has been worthless since they balanced/NUKED it.

and now they're nuking the jets...

OH I forgot how they ruined the blackhawk.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 21, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Did they ruin the game again with this patch? last time they had a big patch they made the grenade launcher shoot M80's/firecrackers.....:shadedshu



Nade launchers are fine its the blackhawks that are a mess  they used to be flying fortresses and now they spray water out of the miniguns.


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 21, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Nade launchers are fine its the blackhawks that are a mess  they used to be flying fortresses and now they spray water out of the miniguns.



I know its absolutly terrible. Why im saying that about the grenade launcher is becasue before you could kill a humvee with ONE shot, no it doesnt hurt the humvee at all.:shadedshu

Also the grenade has to land at the enemys feet to do ANY damage.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 21, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I know its absolutly terrible. Why im saying that about the grenade launcher is becasue before you could kill a humvee with ONE shot, no it doesnt hurt the humvee at all.:shadedshu
> 
> Also the grenade has to land at the enemys feet to do ANY damage.



That doesn't bother me I'm good with a nade launcher  I don't want them to change the J10 because thats the only advantage the chinese have over the US


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 21, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> That doesn't bother me I'm good with a nade launcher  I don't want them to change the J10 because thats the only advantage the chinese have over the US



I'm worried about the J10 also, if they nuke it im not going to play this game anymore.

also they are making the AA missles on the ground EVEN BETTER. WTF.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 21, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I'm worried about the J10 also, if they nuke it im not going to play this game anymore.
> 
> also they are making the AA missles on the ground EVEN BETTER. WTF.



They might make them more powerful, faster but with less range.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 22, 2009)

Fileshack has it also.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2009)

*Thoughts?*

Ok, hit reg. is better.  The AK47 is deadly now.  
I do like the map.  Hopefully we will find full 64 players soon!
Disc checker is removed.  You don't need it any more.  You can finally put it back in it's jewel case.


----------



## ov2rey (Apr 22, 2009)

i wish they added more and more map ^^


----------



## Logos (Apr 22, 2009)

the patch, despite its size, installs incredibly fast. I guess it's not as compressed as older patches, but still, it does install really fast. It's compression ratio might explain the size btw.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree the install process was much faster then in days past.


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, I'm really excited. Too bad I gotta study right now.  But come thursday...

Official widescreen support is nice, no more shortcut parameters. And the disk check removal is awesome! No more mini-cd image.

If you upgrade to this patch, you can still play in 1.41 servers, right? No PB issues?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah oh, bad news guys, looks like they want to reduce in game play once again.  This time they want to reduce the grenades.  Well cast your vote here


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ah oh, bad news guys, looks like they want to reduce in game play once again.  This time they want to reduce the grenades.  Well cast your vote here


I think nades are fine how they are. Nadespam only happens on full 64 player Karkand maps because there's so many people that it's just a standstill. The only thing that needs to be nerfed imo is the G36E. And usually I don't really care, but you gotta admit the recoil of that gun is ridiculous. At least make it along the lines of the L85/M16.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, you are correct in this line of thought.  So make sure you vote then as the developers are taken that poll to heart.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

Jesus I didnt think anyone still played BF2 LOL. I dont think ive ever played BF2 on vista. I will give it a go anyway. it will be great to get back to rank crunching again. also as i been looking for something else to play when im not already in CoD:W@W, Gw, L4D, CoD4, Fallout 3 or CSS


::EDIT::

Some of the new changes are laughable especially the one about the J10 Vs F35b... Its taken them retards THIS fucking long to acknowlege that there was a problem in the first place


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I know its absolutly terrible. Why im saying that about the grenade launcher is becasue before you could kill a humvee with ONE shot, no it doesnt hurt the humvee at all.:shadedshu
> 
> Also the grenade has to land at the enemys feet to do ANY damage.



when in Reality the Nades Lethal Distance is 16 feet from the blast.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

Hahaha return of the pistol & knife servers....let the dolphin diving begin


----------



## Triprift (Apr 22, 2009)

Dlin now will have in 10 minutes thanks to Craigleberry for the link.


----------



## Lordbollo (Apr 22, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Dlin now will have in 10 minutes thanks to Craigleberry for the link.



Hey Trippy you know that node is hosting the file at www.games.on.net so it would be full speed and free usage for you to dl off them.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats the one im dlin mon.


----------



## Lordbollo (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok cool dude I haven't seen Craigleberry's link so wasn't sure if the node one was posted for ya. Did ya get the emails I sent ya last night.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

I think the game has issues with 64bit - doesnt seem to want to play even when in compat mode with XP SP2. gonna reinstall n try again


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok folks looks like another patch is on the way.  Remember we are still in beta so there was bound to be some issues.  No eta at this time though.  
source


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

it confuses me why their finally putting in an effort to improve the game now when its already come & gone & hasnt been seen for the last 2-3 years. why couldnt they made all these changes & improvements while people were still playin the game?


::EDIT::


& Nope - after a re install the game still dont work....oh well. looks like im gonna have to wait for BF3


----------



## Triprift (Apr 22, 2009)

Finished dl now and yeah i did Bollo that tat one made me cringe.


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ah oh, bad news guys, looks like they want to reduce in game play once again.  This time they want to reduce the grenades.  Well cast your vote here



Now we'll be throwing M80's at each other instead of grenades.:shadedshu


Oh well looks like the failures over there are going to finally completely ruin BF2.

Project Reality FTMFW!


----------



## malware (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww that patch is going to kill the game ... I can't believe it. Just played on the new map, and maaaan 10 players can't kill a single soldier who's going sideways. He managed to kill 5 people before dying, that's just not right. I was shooting with the PKM and believe me he was walking right in front of me, tc tc tc tc.

EDIT: my stats - http://bf2s.com/player/141723027/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

can anyone with 64bit vista let me know if the game is working for them?


----------



## Logos (Apr 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can anyone with 64bit vista let me know if the game is working for them?



works on Seven/64, so it should on Vista/64 as well...(xp/sp2 compatibility mode  + may be "run as admin" can help )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

Logos said:


> works on Seven/64, so it should on Vista/64 as well...(xp/sp2 compatibility mode  + may be "run as admin" can help )



did u have to install all the previous patches from 1.20-1.40 then to 1.50 or did u install 1.50 as soon as the game was installed??


----------



## Logos (Apr 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> did u have to install all the previous patches from 1.20-1.40 then to 1.50 or did u install 1.50 as soon as the game was installed??



the game was already installed, with 1.41 installed directly over the default (no previous patch before that)....and then 1.5.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

hmmmm...Well ive not had the game installed for 2 years so I might trying installing all the previous patches first then 1.50. otherwise it could be the case that the game just doesnt like my 4870......


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can anyone with 64bit vista let me know if the game is working for them?



Works fine for me. Just used the 1.41 patch then 1.5 ontop of it and ran as admin.


----------



## ZeE23 (Apr 22, 2009)

hi guys here another torrent 
http://www.mybittorrent.com/details/b26932f8a08930eaf202febe9c05bf400214fe6c/


----------



## ZeE23 (Apr 22, 2009)

can any 1 help with fifa on ps3 and how you can get the now players as most teams are from last year. I thought the game updates the players to today line up. please any 1.


----------



## ZeE23 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was in a lame clan while ago no fun. I hope to find a decent clan if any one knows 1 or like to team up let me know : 
p.s this is my stat 
http://bf2s.com/player/44743417/
this is a real team game if you find a good team.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

ZeE23 said:


> I was in a lame clan while ago no fun. I hope to find a decent clan if any one knows 1 or like to team up let me know :
> p.s this is my stat
> http://bf2s.com/player/44743417/
> this is a real team game if you find a good team.



I was expecting a private tbh  I'm only a little silverbar but I don't play alot even though I'm a good jet whore. http://bf2s.com/player/63661366/


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 22, 2009)

time to bust out the BF2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

my game is up & Running  just setting up the controls then dustin off the ol' flightwings & doing a few solo test flights just to make sure my trusty dusty Logitech Extreme 3D Pro & I still has what it takes to rule the skies


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my game is up & Running  just setting up the controls then dustin off the ol' flightwings & doing a few solo test flights just to make sure my trusty dusty Logitech Extreme 3D Pro & I still has what it takes to rule the skies



I used to use a 3d pro as well. Moved on to a x52 and its hell to use in that game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I used to use a 3d pro as well. Moved on to a x52 and its hell to use in that game.



HAHA!! that a sexy peice of kit but its a bit overkill for me as I dont play any other game that requires a joystick. - I spent about £30 for this 3D pro just so i can play BF2....

anyway that asside. is it just me or did they disable after burners????


----------



## ZeE23 (Apr 22, 2009)

Shit got it but wont run telling me it cant find my bf2. helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

ZeE23 said:


> Shit got it but wont run telling me it cant find my bf2. helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp



Patch is quite buggy. Sometimes I can't get on servers sometimes I can.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

pepper. can u confirm if they've 'killed' the after burners on jets???


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> pepper. can u confirm if they've 'killed' the after burners on jets???



Maybe later playing l4d  I will give it a shot when I've got time. Jets are easy as hell to shoot down now.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 22, 2009)

This game is full of whinners. Every time someone play well, they screamed cheater even if they cannot prove it.  Sad.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 22, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> This game is full of whinners. Every time someone play well, they screamed cheater even if they cannot prove it.  Sad.



That happens in every FPS I play.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone got some screens of the new map?


----------



## ZeE23 (Apr 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Patch is quite buggy. Sometimes I can't get on servers sometimes I can.



It dose not install tells me that there is no bf2 on my pc as it cant find it help.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

No matter how i map my keys I cant seem to activate after burner on the jets. wake is one of my favorite all time maps....fuck you EA faggots your messing the game up moar


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone got some screens of the new map?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have BF2 installed but haven't played it in years. I have been playing TF2 for my multiplayer fix as BF2 is fairly outdated.

Very surprising after all this time they finally release a new patch, hope it changes the game alot to keep itself fresh. Might have to get back into playing BF2.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay the afterburner still works eclipse.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Okay the afterburner still works eclipse.



yeah. i got it working eventually. For some reason everytime i mapped the keys out INGAME it wouldnt stay that way & would default to all the falcon crap. had to manualy edit my config & map the buttons there before i got it working.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah. i got it working eventually. For some reason everytime i mapped the keys out INGAME it wouldnt stay that way & would default to all the falcon crap. had to manualy edit my config & map the buttons there before i got it working.



Same here. I use f to shoot and it wouldnt map to it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

well after sittin through a few random games, i think its best if i leave BF2 be till they get a 1.50_final out. it was quite nice going old school again. but EA shoulda tried harder to make sure the beta patch was working a little bit better before they released it. im not gonna waste my time playing a bugged out game which has been 'rebugged' to the point where its totally bugged to buggery.

the same thing can be said about CoD:W@W i suppose but theres a difference - W@W is genuinely broken. BF2 needs a lot of work


----------



## MadClown (Apr 23, 2009)

Omg Widescreen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malware (Apr 23, 2009)

No one notices how clumsy the game feels now, with all the delays and so on?  Because of all noob players that only know how to wine, the game now plays like sh ... Now I'm playing and people are jumping like an old Quake 4 bots. The target hitfix is not improved at all, yesterday I was going after some playa who I hit with the nade, than made three "x" regs on semi-auto and guess what ... he turned 180 degrees and shot me like nothing has happened (same old days).  I nearly killed myself... and that's what took DICE more than a year to say it's fixed haha? That happened with 34 ping, I don't know how a player with above 100 ping would even kill with the new hitreg system.
Now the best I coud do while playing yesterday was 8/10 kill/death ratio, for ages my kill ratio has been at least 2 to 4:1, my stats can prove it. I'm little pissed guys, because DICE listens to wine people and kills the game for good players. 
I'm also reading the feadback thread and they want to lower granades damage too, WTF, only a good player knows that when a squad is coming to take a flag, only granades can help. With almost no damage, squads will just walk past the granades and kill everything in front of them. People won't have the chance to stop them in infantry. For a 6 squad you'd need around two mags to stop someone without granades, and how is this going to happen without being instantly killed.
What do you think?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

i don't know but after installing 1.5 the game doesn't open?! WTF?!


----------



## malware (Apr 23, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> i don't know but after installing 1.5 the game doesn't open?! WTF?!



After installing the patch, the game starts a lot slower than before, maybe you should wait for a while after double clicking and look for the HDD activity?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

no I mean CTD? screen goes black and then a second later I'm looking at my wallpaper.
I check taskman and BF2 is not there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> i don't know but after installing 1.5 the game doesn't open?! WTF?!



reinstall the game first - then install the 1.41 patch - then the 1.50 patch after wards & when its all done right click the BF2 icon & 'Run as admin'


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2009)

malware said:


> No one notices how clumsy the game feels now, with all the delays and so on?  Because of all noob players that only know how to wine, the game now plays like sh ... Now I'm playing and people are jumping like an old Quake 4 bots. The target hitfix is not improved at all, yesterday I was going after some playa who I hit with the nade, than made three "x" regs on semi-auto and guess what ... he turned 180 degrees and shot me like nothing has happened (same old days).  I nearly killed myself... and that's what took DICE more than a year to say it's fixed haha? That happened with 34 ping, I don't know how a player with above 100 ping would even kill with the new hitreg system.
> Now the best I coud do while playing yesterday was 8/10 kill/death ratio, for ages my kill ratio has been at least 2 to 4:1, my stats can prove it. I'm little pissed guys, because DICE listens to wine people and kills the game for good players.
> I'm also reading the feadback thread and they want to lower granades damage too, WTF, only a good player knows that when a squad is coming to take a flag, only granades can help. With almost no damage, squads will just walk past the granades and kill everything in front of them. People won't have the chance to stop them in infantry. For a 6 squad you'd need around two mags to stop someone without granades, and how is this going to happen without being instantly killed.
> What do you think?



Hey I'm with you.  Now they want to remove more game play options on top of that.  It amazing the amount of potential this game has but it seems that people want their gameplay imposed on everyone else instead of being what BF2 was originally about.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't forget, BF3 will be coming _soon_. This update is to re-kindle that flame, so people get the interest back.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

Its been confirmed - Nobody can use a control pad or joystick becase of their new $300 'falcon' controller support that has been added to the game which just conflicts with all the joystick/control pad controls. there are a few fixs available but no fix is 100%


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope that that'll be fixed by the time the patch reaches release. However, I can't help but think that it'll be a beta patch completely.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

makes me wonder how this 1.50 patch passed QC - the guys on their QC boards must be total crackheads or something


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> reinstall the game first - then install the 1.41 patch - then the 1.50 patch after wards & when its all done right click the BF2 icon & 'Run as admin'



I reinstalled the game, It only opens when it wants to.
sometimes it disappears after clicking join server :shadedshu
POS patch


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been thinking about this game lately. Funny that I come here and learn that they released a beta patch. I think its been a couple years since I last played.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> I've been thinking about this game lately. Funny that I come here and learn that they released a beta patch. I think its been a couple years since I last played.



with that in mind, id seriously suggest waiting for the 1.50_Final patch,

Im not wasting anymore time playing or 'testing' this beta


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't forget, BF3 will be coming _soon_. This update is to re-kindle that flame, so people get the interest back.



Honestly, they've been beating that drum for almost 2 years now.  So "anytime soon" can be 1 to 2 years from now.   I am willing to assume that BF3 will be nothing like BF2 so don't get your hopes up. I wouldn't be surprised if BF3 is exactly like COD4.  While COD5 (the real COD5 not waw) will be something different.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

I want BF3 to be BF2 in the new engine, with better reg, destructible terrain and... a free beer. I _want_ it to be CoD 4 but with huge maps and vehicles tbh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I _want_ it to be CoD 4 but with huge maps and vehicles tbh.



 the god of all combinations that are made of win


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

^^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2009)

How about BF2 with the COD4 engine AND destructibe environments. Also the refinement of a Valve title.

I think only Carmack could make such a game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

maybe they should be thinking about releasing Armored Fury & all the other DLO content on CD instead.

that still really fucks me off they didnt release it as an expansion that i could buy in a shop


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> maybe they should be thinking about releasing Armored Fury & all the other DLO content on CD instead.
> 
> that still really fucks me off they didnt release it as an expansion that i could buy in a shop



 They did!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They did!
> 
> http://i.pricerunner.com/prod/17_8_4_9_898173l/__Battlefield_2_Complete_Collection.jpeg



not in europe they didnt


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not in europe they didnt



Well thats what you get for not living in America.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

*THIS* is as close as we get to a 'collection'


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *THIS* is as close as we get to a 'collection'



European dates always confuse me. I think "Theres no 16th month!" 16/06/2006


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 23, 2009)

Freedom ----> 'ere!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I want BF3 to be BF2 in the new engine, with better reg, destructible terrain and... a free beer. I _want_ it to be CoD 4 but with huge maps and vehicles tbh.



There are many others who don't want a COD4 experience.  For example OFP: DR, etc.  Each FPS game has it's own style of play and shouldn't be placed in all FPS games online.  And to be honest BF2 has it's own style of play.  Which is more slower pace that doesn't involve rotating spawn points, reduced gear with small maps using small servers that uses AI assistance like Helos, dogs, jets to get more points.  

I think the future is (and this is just my opinion):
-larger maps
-carrying more gear
-more users per map
-tad slower pace the COD4


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

they 'NEED' to bring back large maps on most FPS's do you remember how big the maps in CoD:1 was?? look at it now. its full of shit.

More users = BF:1942


::EDIT::

also as I already have the Special Forces Expansion Im not too sure if i want to fork out money to buy  BF2 + the S.F expansion again... but for £10 its a steal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

Meh secondly - would i really bother getting back into BF2 & play the other expansions after i bought it???


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 23, 2009)

I might go buy it on DVD. All I have is the original game on the bajillion god damn CD's. Plus my key is tied to my old handle...


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I might go buy it on DVD. All I have is the original game on the bajillion god damn CD's. Plus my key is tied to my old handle...



lol bajillion, mines only 3


----------



## MatTheCat (Apr 24, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I have BF2 installed but haven't played it in years. I have been playing TF2 for my multiplayer fix as BF2 is fairly outdated.



BF2 may be an old game by now utilising old technology but until something comes along which can beat it, I certainly would not describe it as dated. If I had an internet connection worth two shits, then it is all I would want to play. As things stand, I have clocked up well over 1000 hours of gametime on it and even still learn more and more ways to play the game and encounter ever more new combat scenarios. In so many areas of the game, the learning curve keeps you hooked as your skill and knowledge of how to play the game constantly increases.

In less than two months, I should be in a situation where I can have a decent wired connection once again and I will certainly be snapping up that new 1.5 patch.

BF2 = gamer heaven as far as I am concerned (especially when pwning n00bs in the J10)


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 24, 2009)

So last night after playing a couple rounds of L4D I reinstalled the original BF2 game and up dated it to 1.5 beta. The server list was short and I only saw 3 servers with people playing. 

To top it off every time I joined a server with people it would load and then drop me back at the server list. The only way I could get into a server is when I hosted. I noticed these servers were all running the beta patch too...strange!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2009)

> I have some exiting news for you guys. Dice is coming out with the ultimate and final patch for Battlefield 2. Note that this information has not been released, I have gotten hands of this and now released to the public! Here are the changes made:
> 
> Increased armor on the J-10: Dice has gotten so many complaints of Chinese pilots getting owned by the 1337 JSF h4x pilots that here at DICE we will be increasing the armor of the J10 to equal the jet balance.
> 
> ...



Bye bye mods.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Bye bye mods.



 where did you find that  or did you make it.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> where did you find that  or did you make it.



http://www.realitymod.com/forum/f11...8-dice-announces-bf2-1-5-patch-changelog.html

They ruined the game.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2009)

btarunr said:


> http://www.realitymod.com/forum/f11...8-dice-announces-bf2-1-5-patch-changelog.html
> 
> They ruined the game.



That wasn't a real patchlog or anything or am I missing something


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2009)

BF2 1.50 patch Beta 2 maybe released sometime this week.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> BF2 1.50 patch Beta 2 maybe released sometime this week.



Damn these patches! I want BF3!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

I got on a few days ago and there were like 5 servers up for 1.50..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2009)

Yeah no one liked it  
Hopefully, the changes made this time are better.


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2009)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> BF2 1.50 patch Beta 2 maybe released sometime this week.



I hope they fixed the issues regarding the 'falcon' controls conflicting with joystick controls. thats shit is FUBAR'd there is no way to play without the game messing up your settings again n again n again because EA wants to add support for some $200 peice of crap a.k.a the 'falcon' 

I thought EA's QC team were better then that, but obviously i was wrong. I wont be participating in anymore betas till the final comes out.


----------



## hat (May 7, 2009)

WHEN does the final come out?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

hat said:


> WHEN does the final come out?



3 more years!


----------



## hat (May 7, 2009)

3 years is a lot of fuck-up time..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 7, 2009)

3 Years - that's just retarded!


----------



## Blacksniper87 (May 7, 2009)

lol good joke ............. I hope


----------



## mab1376 (May 7, 2009)

Any idea on ETA for this patch? Also I hope they remove DRM like the usually do in Unreal Tournament games after a patch or two. I'm sick of keeping that disc in the drive...

When this is out they will have totally revived the game from the lull it was it.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 7, 2009)

I don't think these patches are going to bring the game back. There are only like 5 servers up for it! People will _*NEVER*_ be happy with what they release. I thought I was a picky asshole, but then I played BF2 and read the forums after they patched the game, evertime it was something new


----------



## tonyd223 (May 7, 2009)

my disc is cracked and the crack is advancing! still a good game tho


----------



## Gzero (May 7, 2009)

Mini disc image should do the trick... it used to.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 7, 2009)

Well, i cant find the BF2 disc, and as shadow said, the servers are probably low anyways.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't think these patches are going to bring the game back. There are only like 5 servers up for it!



Im not too sure how u got your server browser filter set up but I can pick out a good 300+ servers.... most of them are empty though. its mainly EA's own servers that always seem to get a fair bit of action.

& yeah, I agree - I DONT think this patch or the '1' new map is enough to bring people back to the game. when it first came out. the game was the best & it was perfect for the machines that people were running it on. EA need to learn to keep supporting the game while its at its peak. not fling it under the bed & forget about it for 2-3years. BF2 was an exceptional game that slowly went to ruin. due to EA's ignorance & stupidity.

also they need to fix the long fucking intro. I want to play a game not watch the full Lord Of The Rings trilogy. I dont want to sit there waiting 1min to be able to load into the log in screen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> also they need to fix the long fucking intro. I want to play a game not watch the full Lord Of The Rings trilogy. I dont want to sit there waiting 1min to be able to load into the log in screen.


 Dude you never needed to. Read the tweak guide. 



> Disabling the Intro Movies
> 
> The introductory movies to BF2, although fun to watch the first couple of times, fast become quite annoying, adding to the startup times for the game, as well as the memory usage (the main movie is 135MB in size). To disable them permanently, I don't recommend deleting the movie files - this may cause problems with verification of client information on certain servers and/or with Punkbuster.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude you never needed to. Read the tweak guide.
> 
> 
> Link



I have but I heard that some 'tweaks' corrupt the game. thats why i stopped looking into it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have but I heard that some 'tweaks' corrupt the game. thats why i stopped looking into it



Naaa not from that guide. That guy is a Shoaling of gaming.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

I'l see what happends anyway. if them monkeys have managed to fix all the bugs in the final patch then i may make a part time/full time return to BF2. I miss owning the skys above a little too much.

however somebody ported the BF2 map 'Sharqi' to CoD:4 which was awesome, if anyones actually played on it. im not too sure of any servers that run that map anymore. the clan whose custom maps server has since then disbanded & they took all of it down. I havent really been into CoD:4 for a while but I may make a return to playing stock maps. I havent done that in more then a year.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I'l see what happends anyway. if them monkeys have managed to fix all the bugs in the final patch then i may make a part time/full time return to BF2. I miss owning the skys above a little too much.
> 
> however somebody ported the BF2 map 'Sharqi' to CoD:4 which was awesome, if anyones actually played on it. im not too sure of any servers that run that map anymore. the clan whose custom maps server has since then disbanded & they took all of it down. I havent really been into CoD:4 for a while but I may make a return to playing stock maps. I havent done that in more then a year.



Well let me know. I'm a badass co-pilot if you can get me a view.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

haha!! Yeah those were the days. I use to have a friend i played with regularly who was always my gunner. he was shit hot with the camera guided missiles. - I always prefer to be the pilot anyway. if there were ever a 'best squad' charts. me & my friend would come top or almost top as 'Team Airwolf' We musta been playing together almost most nights till Armored fury was released online then he decided to ditch me & i never heard from him again. its always hard to find someone skilled on the guns.

but one of my best memories was when i was piloting a blackhawk chopper in Wake Island with every available space onboard being taken up by 1 of my clan mates & we were using it as a gun platform.

Obviously we'd ALL get killed quite a lot but it was funny going in real low for gun runs. the blackhawk chopper was so underpowerd.

but being an experienced pilot - I never flew it at maximum torque  unless I was dodging missiles or heavy ground fire. so I always had some grunt in reserve.

I really disliked how slow & sluggish the controls were,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> haha!! Yeah those were the days. I use to have a friend i played with regularly who was always my gunner. he was shit hot with the camera guided missiles. - I always prefer to be the pilot anyway. if there were ever a 'best squad' charts. me & my friend would come top or almost top as 'Team Airwolf' We musta been playing together almost most nights till Armored fury was released online then he decided to ditch me & i never heard from him again. its always hard to find someone skilled on the guns.
> 
> but one of my best memories was when i was piloting a blackhawk chopper in Wake Island with every available space onboard being taken up by 1 of my clan mates & we were using it as a gun platform.
> 
> ...


The minis on the blackhawk are useless.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2009)

this is one of the reasons why i dont go with EA for games anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> this is one of the reasons why i dont go with EA for games anymore.



 You sigged me!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2009)

i found it amusing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The minis on the blackhawk are useless.



I wouldnt know - Ive never had to fire them  once a pilot. always a pilot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> i found it amusing



No problem. Im honored. However sadly its true.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The minis on the blackhawk are useless.



I heard it actually gives whoever you shoot health taken from yours  They used to be awesome killing machines that were feared by everyone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I heard it actually gives whoever you shoot health taken from yours  They used to be awesome killing machines that were feared by everyone.



It got to a point where I just wanted to pee out the window. Just about as effective and would at least degrade their moral.


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It got to a point where I just wanted to pee out the window. Just about as effective and would at least degrade their moral.



I've seen my gunner mg a sniper in the face who took the time to aim and headshot him point blank. My gunner didnt miss and the sniper stood still  I got out and g36'd him so I doubt he was hacking.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

Hence using the chopper as a gun platform. a chopper packed full of automatic rifles, grenades, C4, anti tank rockets & Grenade launchers.

we did try coming in real real low one time so 1 of the guys could 'tag' a tank with c4... I think the tank saw us coming lol.....


----------



## DrPepper (May 7, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hence using the chopper as a gun platform. a chopper packed full of automatic rifles, grenades, C4, anti tank rockets & Grenade launchers.
> 
> we did try coming in real real low one time so 1 of the guys could 'tag' a tank with c4... I think the tank saw us coming lol.....



A heli with the pilot as support and two gunners as medic and the crew as engineers is very deadly to tanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> A heli with the pilot as support and two gunners as medic and the crew as engineers is very deadly to tanks.



we never tried that combo out. we were always a mixed ragtag bunch of rambos just incase we had to bale out some place. I was a sniper or a medic. but it kinda defeats the idea of being able to use the heli as a gun platform....

whats a shotgun, mp7 or pistol gonna do to some one if your at 300ft?? the anti tank rockets are useful but when they run out then theres nothing else you can do but waste all your ammo trying to kill 1 guy.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2009)

BF2 1.50 patch 2 has been released.  
source


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 11, 2009)

Will you need the first beta patch or can I dl and install this without it?


----------



## DrPepper (May 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we never tried that combo out. we were always a mixed ragtag bunch of rambos just incase we had to bale out some place. I was a sniper or a medic. but it kinda defeats the idea of being able to use the heli as a gun platform....
> 
> whats a shotgun, mp7 or pistol gonna do to some one if your at 300ft?? the anti tank rockets are useful but when they run out then theres nothing else you can do but waste all your ammo trying to kill 1 guy.



Throwing AT mines out the window is deadlier than it sounds.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Will you need the first beta patch or can I dl and install this without it?



Not sure as it's not mentioned.  But since we are dealing with a beta patch it's better to just install it from regular BF2 IMO.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2009)

Replay IRC
BF TV2

are 2 places you can download the file.


----------



## Gzero (May 12, 2009)

> It was impossible to pass a claymore unless an engineer disarmed it first. - Fixed (players can now go prone to pass the claymore)



Explain for this simpleton please. Does that mean clays suck now if they are easily spotted?


----------



## DrPepper (May 12, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Explain for this simpleton please. Does that mean clays suck now if they are easily spotted?



The suck if you are prone. The will still work on ladders though and around corners unless the person crawls their way through the map.


----------



## Gzero (May 12, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The suck if you are prone. The will still work on ladders though and around corners unless the person crawls their way through the map.



Well I've seen people crawl their way through Counter Strike, so I wouldn't be surprised to see someone go from start spawn just in time to cap the final flag and win the game whilst prone ^^


----------



## DrPepper (May 12, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Well I've seen people crawl their way through Counter Strike, so I wouldn't be surprised to see someone go from start spawn just in time to cap the final flag and win the game whilst prone ^^



Never played CSS myself. Glad the blackhawk is back to its almost old self.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 12, 2009)

You can't prone in CS.


----------



## Gzero (May 12, 2009)

I'm talking about the players that duck before every corner, and it's not like a quick duck and round the corner, more like a duck and oooh look a bug.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 12, 2009)

Freaking glitchin' script lovin' hitboxin' whores!


----------



## Mike0409 (May 12, 2009)

Just need to confirm....I bought BF2 a while back just reinstalled it.  It's the DVD version just about to update to the new beta patch.  But did the game have 1 or 2 DVD's...cause I only have the 1 Install disc.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 12, 2009)

One, unless you had all the add-ons.


----------



## Gzero (May 12, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Freaking glitchin' script lovin' hitboxin' whores!



Sorry to bring up those horrible memories. But yeah that's the kind of memory I get for BF2: Jump prone roll shoot. I hate that move, AR's are can't hit people that do it, no chance with a pistol, only a shotgun can cure the problem


----------



## mab1376 (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone had any issues going from beta 1 to beta 2?

I don't want to have to fully re-install once final is out.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 12, 2009)

I just installed the Beta patch and it came up with Catastrophic Error: NewFeature1 every time i reinstall/install BF2 and then Re-patch to the beta, anyone else having an issue with this? 




> One, unless you had all the add-ons.



Cool thanks!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 12, 2009)

When is the final patch out?


----------



## Mike0409 (May 12, 2009)

Im hoping this thing comes out soon.  I can't even run the Beta patch without getting Catastrophic Errors!


----------



## DrPepper (May 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When is the final patch out?



Hopefully soon if they iron out all the bugs that are still there.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2009)

looks like very few care for the patch 2 update.  I hardly see any players online.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 13, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> looks like very few care for the patch 2 update.  I hardly see any players online.



Thats because it will bust a lot of hacks I bet.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 19, 2009)

has anyone been able to get this to launch in Windows 7, RC?  I have tried EVERYTHING, and keep getting a black screen then Crash to Desktop, no matter what I change under compat.  Using the Beta 2 patch as well..and no luck so far.


----------



## mab1376 (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard any updates on this?

I've been playing with patch 2 for a while and I'm getting bored of playing with no one online.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm pissed I can't activate Euro Force and Armoured Fury - fucking EA!

I'm tempted to try the 1.5 patches.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm pissed I can't activate Euro Force and Armoured Fury - fucking EA!
> 
> I'm tempted to try the 1.5 patches.



To activate those booster packs follow these instructions.






mab1376 said:


> Has anyone heard any updates on this?
> 
> I've been playing with patch 2 for a while and I'm getting bored of playing with no one online.


The last thing I recall was they were attempting to fix the hit-registration problem and connection problem.  However, lets be realistic.  This patch introduced new bugs (BFHQ solider portraits don't work).  And, hasn't fixed old ones yet (hit registration, refreshing favorite servers will remove them, etc).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> To activate those booster packs follow these instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the "blue-red" bug?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2009)

Beta2 patch info for those interested 





> Patch Notes
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

What's the point of fixing any of the maps besides jalabalad or what ever and karkand. I honestly could never find a map rotation server when I played.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What about the "blue-red" bug?



As far as I know that was fixed a long time ago.    From what I remember it was a exploit/hack that people used to make others think they were on your team when they were not.  The name of your opponent would be the same color as those on your team.  Which was blue instead of red.  And there were times were people on your team who's name was red instead of blue. I haven't seen that in some time...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> As far as I know that was fixed a long time ago.    From what I remember it was a exploit/hack that people used to make others think they were on your team when they were not.  The name of your opponent would be the same color as those on your team.  Which was blue instead of red.  And there were times were people on your team who's name was red instead of blue. I haven't seen that in some time...



Lucky you. I still see it sometimes.


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 8, 2009)

Just when i thought that they were done with that game and to never do anything else with it....YES!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 9, 2009)

@ East - I've followed those instructions before and I still get the garbled error message webpage.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 9, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> @ East - I've followed those instructions before and I still get the garbled error message webpage.


Those instructions are for those that have a disc.  If you downloaded the booster pack you have to use EA downloader:
Edit: Looks like I found the ea download manager from their EA Store:
http://na.llnet.cdn.ea.com/u/f/eaonline/eadm/eadm-installer.exe

Once the booster pack is installed you will need to reinstall patch 1.41 again.  Then go into BF2, Community  then Custom Games Tab then activiate your copy.


----------



## hat (Jun 10, 2009)

Still waiting on the official non-beta patch. When does the official version come out?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

hat said:


> Still waiting on the official non-beta patch. When does the official version come out?



I think its gonna be a while - the amount of people I see playing on BETA2 servers (30 servers & less then 40 people playing in total) - lets just say their gonna take a while to get all the feedback


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 30, 2009)

There has been no real update on the BF2 1.50 patch in over a month.  The latest news is found here posted earlier this month.  Which basically implies they are looking for a programmer to update the game.  And, so far seem to fix the connection issue only related to patch 1.50 (which isn't found in 1.41). 
The Battlefield Tracker hasn't been updated in over a month now regarding any information on the patch.  IMO the writing is on the wall.


----------

